# Airborne Class III physical



## TSgt Hutch (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can get a waiver for high blood pressure?  I am currently taking Lotrel for my HBP.  
BP is great on drugs(120/70)/not good off drugs (188/90)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2007)

Are you going to need a waiver for the blood pressure or the drugs?


----------



## TSgt Hutch (Jun 29, 2007)

*Blood pressure*

basically wondering if  being on a medication for high blood pressure cause me to have to have a waiver for a class III.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 19, 2007)

most likely.  Go find an Army Flight Surgeon or APA (Aeromedical Physician's Assisstant) and one of them should be able to tell you.  I'm 90% sure that if they let you jump with HTN (hypertension) it will be with a waiver.  Also, any Battalion Surgeon or PA in an Airborne BN will be able to tell you.


----------

